# Routan VES video format



## rkannan333 (Feb 6, 2012)

Please discuss what are the video format VES (Video Entertainment System) can play?
Will it play DVD all regions? 
Will it play .avi, .mp4, .mkv format files?

Please discuss this.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

rkannan333 said:


> Please discuss what are the video format VES (Video Entertainment System) can play?
> Will it play DVD all regions?
> Will it play .avi, .mp4, .mkv format files?
> 
> Please discuss this.


I know for sure that MP4 works as friends of our play their movies from their iPod thru the AUX input from behind the second row seating. And I have burned "back up" copies and play them from the headunit or the second DVD player. So I'd say it can probably handle what you throw at it. You just can't store the movies on the HDD, has to be on a disc or thru the AUX inputs. There is plenty of software out there to handle any conversions you need.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

The DVD player will only play DVDs.

If you want to play files, you will have to find a device that can plug into the aux inputs.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

tuanies said:


> The DVD player will only play DVDs.
> 
> If you want to play files, you will have to find a device that can plug into the aux inputs.


Thanks, that's what I was trying to say--it just didn't come out as clean as yours did. I meant the system it self can handle what you can throw at it. It just depends on how you input it to the system!:banghead:


----------

